# 1/200 Trumpeter Arizona



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Last year I finished a 1/200 scale Trumpeter Arizona but only put up pictures last night on my site; http://tardis1916.com/models/thumbnails.php?album=66

I'm a tad disappointed with it as the navy blue is too dark in my opinion. :freak:


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I've put together a better website that has bigger and high quality pictures of my models. I've added some new pictures to the gallery as well as finding the original high quality pictures I took before. http://tardis1916.com/newmodels/?page_id=14


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice work. I like your choice of paint scheme. The Arizona went through various paint schemes during its life.


----------

